# PreMarv's Dinner and Drinks



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone was interested in a pre-Marv's BBQ dinner somewhere near Monterrey.

A couple of us are heading up there on Friday (SoCal Caravan) and were planning to go out for dinner and drinks that evening.

Last year we ate at a seafood restaurant on the wharf but I think it was a tourist trap! Feels odd going into a restaurant that lures you in by handing out clam chowder samples at the door. 

Anyone interested?

Are there any places you NorCal guys recommend?


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Carlos, it seems that the majority of the NorCal guys are traveling to Monterrey early Saturday. I doubt many people going to the BBQ are hanging around Friday night, but will see? 

Maybe someone can recommend a good spot to grab a grub or nice place for drinks.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

sr20det510 said:


> Just wondering if anyone was interested in a pre-Marv's BBQ dinner somewhere near Monterrey.
> 
> A couple of us are heading up there on Friday (SoCal Caravan) and were planning to go out for dinner and drinks that evening.
> 
> ...


There is only one place on the Wharf that's any good, but it's fairly expensive.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

There are actually quite a few guys coming today and tomorrow so I'll let them know of this thread.  BTW, Chile's next door to the old park is always a safe bet for fairly reasonable pricing and pretty good food.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

sr20det510 said:


> _snip snip_
> 
> Are there any places you NorCal guys recommend?


I'm not familiar with the Monterey area except for maybe the wharf, and Carmel. If you guys could, you can travel an hour up north to San Jose, there's a wide variety of places to try there.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Vestax said:


> I'm not familiar with the Monterey area except for maybe the wharf, and Carmel. If you guys could, you can travel an hour up north to San Jose, there's a wide variety of places to try there.


Monterey has some very good eats.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Vestax said:


> I'm not familiar with the Monterey area except for maybe the wharf, and Carmel. If you guys could, you can travel an hour up north to San Jose, there's a wide variety of places to try there.


Does that mean that if we go to San Jose you'll be buying the drinks?  If you want I could bring a small bottle of "Ron Barcelo" and we can drink it at your crib.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

Vestax said:


> I'm not familiar with the Monterey area except for maybe the wharf, and Carmel. If you guys could, you can travel an hour up north to San Jose, there's a wide variety of places to try there.


I think San Jose works!

Just want some good food to eat : )


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

I'll be coming with the caravan on Sat AM, but I would recommend Socal folks to spend some time in Carmel; really nice town, some great restaurants, etc...

I like eating here:
Flying Fish Grill - Carmel, CA

My 2 cents.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Carlos, just got out of my meeting, I will try and call you on my way home.

Anyway, in general I always like black bear diner, but not a bbq and beer kind of place..... i think there is a BBQ place on fremont, at least there was last time I was there. but it looks kind of small, but has a smoker in the parking lot.

There are also some cool looking places right next to the aquarium, but the only one I have tried was the Thai food place.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

duh!

pot luck on teh beach.

ill bring a grill and coals, 

everyone brings there own meat/potatoes drink.

= woot.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&c...TmDQ&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=image&resnum=1


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

We found a spot 

Bull Dog British Pub
611 Lighthouse Ave, Monterey, CA 93940 
(831) 372-5565

The Bulldog British Pub - Monterey, California - www.bulldogbritishpub.com Bulldog Pub Bulldog Monterey 

The Bulldog British Pub - Monterey, CA


We will be there by 8pm!
Look for the Mexican, Salvadorean, and Romanian!


----------

